# 1996 Caloi Sigma-XC



## cgull (Jul 1, 2012)

After 10+ years, I decided to get back into MTB. Gonna pick up a new rig soon but have been working on my old bike from college days. It sat in my basement for over a decade with zero use.

So far, I have replaced the tires, grips and the rotted MCU's in the ancient Rock Shox Qudra 21r's with Kronos Springs. Doubt it will ever see a trail again, but makes a great around town bike. Anyways, not quite an antique, but...


----------



## CYCLEJCE (Nov 2, 2010)

Haven't heard that brand name in a number of years. It cleaned up rather well!


----------



## jettore (Apr 12, 2011)

Why no trail action? Looks ready to go.


----------



## cgull (Jul 1, 2012)

jettore said:


> Why no trail action? Looks ready to go.


I am gonna splurge on a new bike as soon as the 2013 models release. Probably going to a carbon frame. I am also a bit nervous about the un-dampened springs popping the plastic corks at the wrong time.


----------



## rolondo (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude....go ride it on the trails, and go ride it hard.


----------



## bucktruck (Jan 8, 2006)

Why is the seat bag upside down?  

And, like others have said, just go ride the thing. You don't need no stinkin' 2013 carbon frame to have fun on the trails. :thumbsup:


----------



## cgull (Jul 1, 2012)

bucktruck said:


> Why is the seat bag upside down?
> 
> And, like others have said, just go ride the thing. You don't need no stinkin' 2013 carbon frame to have fun on the trails. :thumbsup:


True enough... problem is that I have already demo'd some new bikes and its no comparison to this dinosaur. I may go anyways if my LBS doesn't get some stock soon. Yeah the seat bag is full of win.


----------



## Dchat (Dec 4, 2012)

*I have the same bike and am still crushing it...*

It is still quiet, sturdy and shifts amazing. instagr.am/p/SzYeoFpJDZ/


----------



## Dchat (Dec 4, 2012)

Your bike looks great by the way.... You make me want to clean mine up! I'd need a new sticker kit for sure.


----------

